# Moving to Houston Texas from the UK



## julieanne100 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi there, would like any information about living in Houston Texas, my partner and I will be moving there in the summer for his job, I am scared to move and dont want to move from my home here on the uk.
I am a disabled young lady with ms and spinal problems and find the whole thing moving to another country overwhelming, but I will be testing the water in Houston to see if I like it there, can anyone give me some advice about Houston Texas, what is it like, is is a nice place to live, is there lots to do there, is there anyone out there already who can give me some reasurrance that I will be okay, Im so scared as Im not able to work, I am following my partner because I love him.
I want to bring my cat too, is this difficult to do too.
Any postive advice would be welcomed to put my mind as rest and stop myself worrying about it all so much.
Thanks for your time in reading this.
Julie.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

Houston is a big city and as such, there is certainly plenty to see and do there. But first of all have you checked into the visa situation? As a "partner" you may find you are not eligible for a visa to accompany him - certainly not for the long term anyhow.

Taking the cat should not be a problem. Generally all that is required is a current health certificate (check with the US consulate for details, forms, etc.) and having all shots up to date.

The other big caveat on moving to the US is that of health insurance. With pre-existing conditions, especially the ms, you will probably have difficulty finding health insurance in the US. Most employment-based health insurance will require you to be married to your partner in order to consider covering you - and even then it's not guaranteed.

I hate to throw cold water on your plans, but you need to look into the visa issue and ask some hard questions about your eligibility for health insurance. Is your partner's employer aware that you are planning on accompanying him and if so, what assistance or information can they offer?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree with Bev that those are the most important issues facing you.

Houston is hot, really hot, and humid. The city is very spread out, very suburban, and as in most areas of the US, you must drive to get anywhere.


----------



## julieanne100 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Houton texas*

Thankyou both for you kind replies, as to visa and health insurance, I think my partner will be trying to get this with his new comapany Global Maritime and we will marry eventually.
I will be visting my partner later until he settles in, although I am not fully prepared to leave the UK for good, I dont want to move at all, as my health is very poor and I have lots of medical people here taking care of me.
But the things you do for love, I will stay for 2 months at a time and then come home for a while to the UK.
Kind of worried about the extreme heat, even though I love the sun, now I have ms, I get exhausted my the heat very quickly, one of my ms symtoms.
Hopefully I can meet disabled people like myself out there and not feel so lonely on my own while my partner works, I so find it all overwhelming.
What are the local houstan people like anybody know, all I can do is take it one day at a time, and not worry so much as I do, my partner is Candian and has been living with me for 8 years now here in the UK, he was a seaman, he hated his life at sea, and living here in the UK, and has found a shore job at last he will enjoy, in texas, and hopefully build us both a life together there.
If anybody else has any advice I would welcome your views.
Thankyou so much for taking the time to read this.
Regards
Julie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK, if you're going for a couple months at a time, then the cat should be no problem - but make sure he or she is properly "chipped" for re-entry into the UK. There is a big issue with the chips in the US - two different kinds, and if you rely on the chip for id, it could be a problem if your cat gets lost. (If your cat isn't chipped yet, make sure you have it done in the UK - that way there is no question that it's the "right" kind.)

You should have no problem finding ms support groups in the US - even in the Houston area. And they may have suggestions about the insurance issues. Just google "ms support group" and see what you can find.

Don't worry too much about the people in Houston. Americans in general and Texans in particular have the reputation for being big hearted, easy to get along with people. While they may seem "loud" and more or less incomprehensible at first (Texan accents are tough even for other Americans!), it's just part of the openness of the American culture. They may well have trouble understanding your accent, too, so you'll be even.

If you're planning on putting off your marriage for a while, think about looking into getting a multi-entry visa after your initial looking around trip. While you can stay up to 90 days on the visa waiver, you could run into problems if you start making regular two month visits over there. There is some period of time you're supposed to remain outside the US after an extended visit before you can re-enter on a visa waiver, but often it's just left to the discretion of the agent you happen to get. But wait on this until after the US elections in November, or even better, until after the new president is in place in January. Things could change a bit with a new administration in place.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

"What did that Texan say? I can't understand a word." It's true at times, but because it is large you'll find a variety of people and not the typical ******* that Texas gets branded with at times, even by me.  I went to university with a guy from the Houston suburb of Friendswood and he's a good guy, as I still keep in contact with him. They have a winning football club there in the Dynamo. Granted it's not going to be Manchester United or anything, but still decent if you like football. 

You'll find plenty of support in the area for whatever interests you. Oh, I'm a yank working in Dubai.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

If you are going to run back and forth, make sure you don't lose any UK benefits by being out of the country for too long. And look into travel insurance, if that's possible. You won't be covered by UK national health while you are out of the country. 

To give you some idea of costs, a visit to an emeregency room a few years ago cost me $3000. Most doctors will charge around $100 for you to just walk in the door. People with insurance typically pay $15-$25 as a co-payment for every office visit, and also make a co-payment for medication. In addition, many things aren't covered.

Make sure that any medication you take is readily available in the US. Look everything up on the internet and make a record of the brand name in the UK, the generic name, and the brand name in the US, and keep it with you along with copies of prescriptions that describe dosages and timing. Try and bring enough medication with you, because to get a prescription in the US, you will probably have to see a doctor and pay that fee just to get the prescription written.

I would be really surprised if your partner's employer will be able to get a US carrier to insure you as a partner. Even if you marry, it may be difficult to get coverage, or coverage may not include anything related to pre-existing conditions. Many policies exclude pre-existing conditions for a set time period, too.

Americans in general are friendly, and Texans more so. I travel all over the world and that is the most common thing I hear, after complaints about MacDonald's and Starbuck's invasion of the world.

The heat _is _brutal, but most people live indoors during the hottest months, going from air-conditioned house to air-conditioned car to air-conditioned restaurant.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The more I think about this, the more I think that marriage is the only chance you have for medical coverage in the US. I know this is an important and private decision, but it really may be your only option.


----------



## julieanne100 (Apr 14, 2008)

*moving to houston texas from the uk*

Hello Synthia
Thank so much for you replies, I will definatley have to push the marriage issue with my partner.
Without medical cover from his new emploeyer, Im in limbo land.
I dont want to lose my disability benfits and so forth here in the UK, so I dont know how I will get round that one, I was planning to go for 2 month vists and come home back to the UK.
Im sure if I take it one step at a time Ill get there in the end, hoping my partner will arrange insurance through his company and also the nescessary visa to enter the US every couple of months.
This is so hard for me, my health is so poor, and I dont have the energy to travel, but it is what my partner wants a shore job, with a life, he doesnt like working at sea, any longer, even though he gets 6 months a year off, he just hates living here in the UK, as my pain and ms nurse say pace myself and take things at small steps, is all I can do.
Thankyou all for all your replies this a great site.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Julie, do be very careful in making your plans. There are only a few US companies that will do insurance or anything else for non-married partners. As it is, you may have to wait a year for coverage (for "pre-existing conditions") which means you will have to find some sort of travel or expat coverage for the interim. A multiple entry visa can be difficult to obtain under the best of circumstances (and right now is not a good time to be applying for "unusual" visas for the US).

You may also want to check on the status of your benefits in the UK if and when you marry someone resident outside the UK. Even with frequent trips back home, you could be jeopardizing your benefits and it will certainly complicate your tax situation if you marry your boyfriend but maintain separate residences for tax purposes. There are no long-term benefits in the US for people with chronic illnesses. (Not unless you have worked there for a certain number of years.)

It might be worthwhile to let him get settled in Houston and get the lay of the land before you make any hard and fast decisions about marriage and moving over. (Besides, by then the US elections will be over and you'll have some idea which way immigration things are headed.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I saw an article the other day that could affect you if you got a visa and got medical insurance. Insurance companies are raising the co-pay for extremely expensive drugs. Instead of a flat fee, you would be charged a percentage, which could mean monthly co-pays of hundreds, or even more than a thousand, dollars.

One other thing to verify is what happens if you are away for years and then decide to return for some reason. Will there be a waiting period for benefits for you to start? 

Most employers in the US have one insurer for medical benefits. If you are not eligible for coverage (either because of marital status or pre-existing conditions) the employer is not going to get a special plan just for you. Even if the employer has one of the few insurers that offers coverage for partners, that doesn't mean the employer will have chosen that option. I may be out of touch with current jargon, but my impression is that the term 'partner' is usually used in the US to describe a homosexual rather than a heterosexual relationship (where, even if you are 80, you have a boyfriend or a girlfriend). This adds to resistance for coverage for 'partners'.

I know all this seems discouraging, and you should explore every avenue, but I really think the cards are stacked against you here to an overwhelming extent.

I think you thought you could get a partner visa, move the US, collect your benefits from the UK, and get medical coverage as a partner in the US. None of that is going to happen. It's going to be a long slog, with not much chance of success at the end.


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

Julie,

As synthia mentioned, getting insurance coverage is one thing and is probably going to be pretty easy once you're married. However getting particular coverage for MS under the policy is a markedly different thing.

Even with Company sponsored group coverage many health insurance companies have a 12-18 month exclusion period for preexisting conditions. Most people are not affected by this because they also invariably give credits if the condition was previously covered under another policy that was in effect before the new policy started (therefore pretty much negating the exclusion period).

However the policy covering the preexisting condition might also have to be US based.

Federal code detailing exclusions that can be imposed can be found in Title 45, §146.111, pp. 593-602 (aka 45CFR146.111). You can read this code by performing a search on Code of Federal Regulations: Retrieve by CFR Citation.

Heath insurance over here is a notoriously difficult thing to navigate and I'd recommend that your partner obtains a copy of the policy/policies and you scrutinize it most carefully.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Will you be able to drive? That will be key.


----------

